# Beyond Flashlights: Recommended Power Failure Night Lights?



## LEDrechargeman (Sep 3, 2009)

Which night lights that automatically provide light in the event of a power failure are recommended?

Has anyone had any experience with the Garrity Rechargeable LED Flashlight with Night Light Item # KE200GST06N? 


Nichia® 2X brighter LED - 100,000 hours (11.4 years of use)
Automatically lights up when power fails - up to 13 hours

Replaceable AAA Ni-MH batteries included
Thanks


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 3, 2009)

Wouldn't a mod to AA NI-MH batteries be good? Something on the order of 2-3 times the capacity would always be helpful.


----------



## LEDrechargeman (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi John,

I'm sure you're correct. However, I don't know if the AA size will physically fit in the nightlight housing.

Is anyone aware of a similar model that will accept AA NI-MH batteries?


----------



## sed6 (Sep 3, 2009)

There is a great power failure night light made by Sylvania, see my review of it here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186081


----------



## Foxx510 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd be interested in any of these available in Australia.


----------



## LEDrechargeman (Sep 4, 2009)

sed6 said:


> There is a great power failure night light made by Sylvania, see my review of it here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186081


Hello Scott,

Thanks for the link to your very comprehensive review of the Sylvania power failure night light.

I suspect the 3 user replaceable AAA Ni-MH batteries in the Garrity KE200GST06N may provide longer run time than the three non-replaceable button cells in the Sylvania. (Per the "Features" link, a "full charge provides up to 13 hours of continous light".)


----------



## LEDrechargeman (Sep 18, 2009)

Per Garrity:


> The Garrity rechargeable LED KE200 light has 45 Lumens.


How does this output compare to similar power failure night lights?

Thanks


----------

